# Life suddenly sucks



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

Haven't been here for a while again, but I found my way back.

Divorce is scheduled for trial in January. Trying to settle prior to having to do that. Been separated and filed since April.

For the first few months I had my head on pretty straight. Now...I don't know. I'm just lost. I've been making poor choices, have lost my zest for life, and am worried I'm slipping into depression. I don't even feel like I know who I am anymore. If I'm not sad, I'm mad. If I'm neither of those I'm numb. I've changed and I hate who I am. I don't want to be this person but I don't even remember the person I used to be. Where and how do you get the motivation to kick yourself in the a$$ and wake up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

SoVeryLost said:


> Haven't been here for a while again, but I found my way back.
> 
> Divorce is scheduled for trial in January. Trying to settle prior to having to do that. Been separated and filed since April.
> 
> ...


It starts with a top-notch individual counselor that will challenge you.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

Yeah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

SoVeryLost said:


> Yeah.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This may sound a little direct, but it's not surprising you're back.

You're way too smart to settle for bull****ting yourself.

You want real. You want true happiness.

It's not possible unless you confront you - first and foremost.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

I don't think happiness is even realistic. It's something you're brain washed into believing exists so that you're constantly striving for something you'll never really attain. What is happiness? I don't even know what that would look like. 

I'm tired. Really, really tired.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

SoVeryLost said:


> I don't think happiness is even realistic. It's something you're brain washed into believing exists so that you're constantly striving for something you'll never really attain. What is happiness? I don't even know what that would look like.
> 
> I'm tired. Really, really tired.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're talking to happiness. Once you hit the right chord, you simply reach out and claim it.

Of course you're tired.

It's quite difficult to own the responses of others. It's completely exhausting.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

I don't even know what that means.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

SoVeryLost said:


> I don't even know what that means.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Conrad said:


> It starts with a top-notch individual counselor that will challenge you.


This...it works...trust me.


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

Conrad said:


> It starts with a top-notch individual counselor that will challenge you.


I'm sure. I encountered 3-4 and was not impressed. I got so tired of having to repeat my story.

Not so ready to search out new counselors because of this.

Frustrated...

I'll just get by myself...


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Jayb said:


> I'm sure. I encountered 3-4 and was not impressed. I got so tired of having to repeat my story.
> 
> Not so ready to search out new counselors because of this.
> 
> ...


Jay,

Find one that's certified in Dr. Richard Schwartz's Internal Family Systems.

Center for Self Leadership, IFS Therapy Training (Official Site)


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey, SVL. ...

happiness. 
Have you ever read the book "the happiness hypothesis"? It is a very interesting book, and gets you thinking about what it takes to be "happy". 

I would recommend taking a look at it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

I will look into that jpr. Thanks.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hang in there SVL.


----------



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey SVL,

How are things?


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes an update please? Are you doing OK?


----------

